# Pictures of Barney at home



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Hi all,

Thought you might like to see a few pics of Barney.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Where are they?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought that -- she's just teasing us!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Sandhya333 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought you might like to see a few pics of Barney.


...then thought better of it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Barney, Barney... Where for art thou Barney?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> ...then thought better of it


Your's & the mrs's posts can make me laugh!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Your's & the mrs's posts can make me laugh!


Unlike my OH, Mine aren't rude.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry - was struggling to post the pics yesterday - trying again.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

*LOL - sorry Ruth.......they are on now....*



RuthMill said:


> Barney, Barney... Where for art thou Barney?


They are now on Ruth........hopefully you can see them.......


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

*He's too too cute to be kept to myself..........*



Tinman said:


> I thought that -- she's just teasing us!


They are on now Tinman..........sorry for the delay.

Isn't he gorgeous.

And actually real.........still can't believe how cute he is......more like a toy come to life.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Definitely worth waiting for! 
What a gorgeous looking pup


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A toy come to life, fits him perfectly. Your son looks very happy too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sandhya333 said:


> They are on now Tinman..........sorry for the delay.
> 
> Isn't he gorgeous.
> 
> And actually real.........still can't believe how cute he is......more like a toy come to life.


Utterly adorable! He's got me smitten!! Xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ohh yes I like him very much, what a stunner! Can you do bigger photos, they seem to be thumbnails? I need more of him filling my screen


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That is certainly one super cute pup.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He is gorgeous. Lovely markings. Love the one of him peeping out from under the step! Think we might all be smitten!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Worth the wait! Lovely lovely boy! Love red and white and his markings are perfect.

Lucky mummy!


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

He's a cutie alright. Beautiful poo!


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

He also has a gorgeous temperament. Very patient and very very loving. Super quick to catch on as well. Think he senses that I'm not comfortable with dogs. He hasn't tried to nip me once. Touch wood.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sandhya if you are not comfortable with dogs and you have to wait for puppy school til Fall I highly suggest you find some experienced dog people to walk him with (once his needles are done) so you can learn a few of the basics. Now is the time to teach him to walk off leash, learn to retrieve, be introduced to water, learn his basic manners and so forth. He sounds like he is going to be an amazing dog.

There are some fabulous dog trainers on here to ask questions of too.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

*Yet another pic of Barney*

I'm sure I'm boring all of you with these pics but couldn't resist this one.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Ooops - hadn't realised it was upside down. Hey ho....... Will just have to post a few more pics the right side up.

Such are the trials of life..........................., taking pics of Barney in cute poses.


----------

